# Aquarium plants or house plants?



## cariadsdad (16 May 2014)

Hi
Went to a local LFS today and two plants caught my eye ... They were Fittonia mini white and Fittonia superba red
I have tried to do some research on these before purchase and all references say they are houseplants.
 Has anyone heard or had experience of these 
Cheers Mike


----------



## tim (16 May 2014)

House plants unfortunately, will look great in a pot.


----------



## cariadsdad (16 May 2014)

That's what I thought .... don't know why aquatic stores would sell these as aquatic plants ... Someone will be in for a big disappointment


----------



## Dominic (16 May 2014)

Why not use them as an emersed plant coming out the top? I have them sticking out the top of my tank on a piece of wood. Just gotta give them a spray everyday. 

It's the plant to the right-


----------



## cariadsdad (17 May 2014)

Thanks...putting them on the surface isn't really what I had in mind .... Out of interest what happens to houseplants that are submersed permanently? Do they grow? Or just eventually die off?


----------



## tim (17 May 2014)

cariadsdad said:


> Thanks...putting them on the surface isn't really what I had in mind .... Out of interest what happens to houseplants that are submersed permanently? Do they grow? Or just eventually die off?


They will eventually die off which will affect water quality, causing algae issues which is why lfs takes liberties selling them as aquatics IMO, plenty of colourful aquatic plants to choose from so they really have no excuse, ahem rant over


----------



## cariadsdad (17 May 2014)

Totally agree... Trouble is someone will buy before research ....


----------

